

Xpra: Screen for X - pmoriarty
http://xpra.org/#

======
nemasu
So it's like a 'screen' for X11? I tend to just use a VNC server for this,
might have to give this a try next time. Although I would think for non *nix
clients, VNC is more practical.

EDIT: Wow, just read the title ... at least I understood what the thing does.
-_-

